# Home Plow by Meyers Newbie



## yorgo_iowa (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi All new member from north Iowa here.

Ive been doing lots of research this weekend on snow plows etc. and My wife and I are looking into getting a suv of some sort as our needs have now changed. were looking at a 2007 jeep liberty, ford escape or possibly a toyota 4 runner

Do any members have any experience this season on the new Home plow by Meyers? And what do they like or dislike about it?

I know that it is new on the market but wondering if anyone has mounted one on a Jeep liberty or the Ford escape?

I have read that modification may be required of the front air dam to mount the frame on either of these suvs. im not wanting to chop up the air dam on a nice suv. 

My typical snow hogging mission will be to clear out my driveway and moms acerage and snow up at the hangar.

Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

First off welcome to PLOWSITE.

It might not be a bad idea to just buy a "beater" truck. I use the term beater lightly because you want something road legal, but reliable. I personally think a ford escape, or liberty might be to small to put a plow on. If you are thinking about a suv and want to put a plow on it, you might want to think about something along the lines of a tahoe size. That will handel the weight better than a escape, or liberty.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the biggest problem you would have with the home plow on a liberty would be the vehicle itself being able to push much snow. Small suvs don't have much weight and traction may be a issue with a large snowfall. The manual angle would also be a PITA to me but it is significantly cheaper than a full size plow so that counts for something. 

What if any modifications are required I'm not sure but it doesn't appear to be much if any. For light/med snow falls I think it would get you buy but investing in a full size truck/suv with a full size plow may be a better option in the end.

Good luck and let us know what you figure out.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

You seem to be looking for newer suv's but why not an s10 blazer? They have a real frame and handle plows great and hold up beleive it or not.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

get a wrangler


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

There is a power angle option for the HomePlow.


----------



## yorgo_iowa (Dec 20, 2010)

The main reason we are looking at the suvs is that my wife will be driving it the majority of the time.
and im only going to be doing my mom acerage dirve and my own.

4 years ago I got s sweet sweet deal on a primo full size 1990 blazer thats when the gas prices were crazy and the plows cost more than the blazer was worth ended up selling it for a 1000 more than I paid for it.

Im still looking at other options at this time


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to Plowsite! xysport

You think about getting a Wrangler instead of Liberty? I have the Meyer DrivePro hanging from my 07 Wrangler... Very heavy duty for a residential setting plow.


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a guy around here that plows funeral homes with a jeep liberty and it does alright, granted our average snow falls are usually 3-6" so its not bad. I believe its a small western, (i am thinking it is red) so i guess it is possible but thats a fair amount of weight hanging out there. I agree with earlier stated wrangler


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

you could probably find a decent used truck with a plow that would better suit your needs


----------

